# Sims Destiny



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

First off, if you could give us some basic information that would really help us decide on which board would most likely be best for you. 

1. Height
2. Weight
3. Foot Size
4. Riding Style or Projected Riding Style (powder, mostly groomed runs, mostly park, or a combination?)
5. Experience (which you did sorta give us, is this your second season meaning 3rd trip or second season meaning 10th trip?)
6. Budget

Personally, I'd be that you could find a perfectly decent new board for an amazing price (sierra has some pretty crazy deals going on, as well as just random boards at other places at really low prices). 
Binding wise, that will depend a lot on your riding style and what board you pick. 

Alas, however, I am not too familiar with the Burton lineup, so I can't make any decent suggestion regarding the supermodel. Also, I'm not too sure you want to pick a beginner specific board. Most people grow out of "beginner" boards really quickly, you're probably looking more for an intermediate board.


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

1. Height: 180mm
2. Weight: 80kg
3. Foot Size: US10.5
4. Riding Style: all mountain for now as i don't know yet. i'm sure i will get into parking riding at some point.. i just cant confirm at this point
5. Experience: only had 3 days last season
6. Budget: i will spend as long as it will be a board i will keep for a while. on the other hand, won't spend much at all on beginner board that will be replaced later on


i don't mind intermediate board as long as i can learn on it. i'm still a total beginner and don't want to overspend on something that i can't even use.

this season i'm definitely planning to snowboard alot and saved up and saving up for this season


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

collaboration said:


> 1. Height: 70.8661417 inches (~5' 11")
> 2. Weight: 176.36981 pounds


I'm pretty close to your specs (about an inch or two taller, 15lbs heavier maybe). I personally started out with a Ride Control 162cm (you might want to go a bit smaller) that I thought was pretty good for learning on. It's an all mountain board (directional), but it's still pretty flexible so it's not a bitch to turn. Also, they should be pretty cheap now (especially if you could find last year's model rather than this year's model). 


On the other hand though, you might outgrow that quicker than you'd like. Plus, not sure if you want to join the new rocker revolution, but the Control is a camber board. 
The Ride Antic is supposed to be a pretty good board as well that will probably last you longer than the Control. These are lower on the price spectrum, so if you're willing to pay some more you could probably find a great board that I'll let others comment on.

(Edit: I'm just using Ride at the moment because that's the brand I'm most familiar with)


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Capita Sierrascope FK Snowboard Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com
cheap
amazing board
156 is a good sized board for you, im 5'7ish and 150 pounds and i ride a 152. Id pick that up if you want something for all mountain/park.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

my friend bought a sims... we give him shit for it on a reg basis


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

so you would recommend antics over control? or better to start off with control?

capita sierrascope, would they be easy enough for me beginner to ride? i dont want to get frustrated and lose interest


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

dude I am exacly your size and weight and even boot size haha

I started with a burton verdict, then went with a sierrascope and now i'm on a NS heritage-R.

I would say get an SL-R or Heritage-R from never summer and you should be damn fine. 

later on if u want hit the park, i would just buy an additional park board in the quiver. better have dedicated baord for dedicated purposes.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The Sierrascope would have been a perfect board for you. The right size, inexpensive and forgiving. Sadly, it's now sold out (I just checked).

Do you know whether you really like this sport? I know you said this is your second year of riding, but I noticed that you said you "don't want to get frustrated and lose interest". I ask because, if you really like this sport, you would keep trying no matter how many spills you take.


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

hi weipim, since we are the same size, what sized board would you recommend me? 

DC5R, yes i do like this sport, i'm parting out my race car to fund this season


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

collaboration said:


> hi weipim, since we are the same size, what sized board would you recommend me?
> 
> DC5R, yes i do like this sport, i'm parting out my race car to fund this season


size is always a big question

I started with a 162 and really wide stance, huge mistake imo.
then I went with a more park=-freestyle oriented board for 156, i was afraid of washing out sometimes.

so now i'm on a 160, can't be more happy.

so I would say anything between 158-160 should be good for you.

If you do park or freestyle, then 156


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

collaboration said:


> so you would recommend antics over control? or better to start off with control?
> 
> capita sierrascope, would they be easy enough for me beginner to ride? i dont want to get frustrated and lose interest


I'd recommend the Antic over the Control. I like my Control, but the Antic pretty much gets picked over it everytime on the Ride forums. 

That's just with the Ride "entry" models. 

Sierra has the Crew for pretty cheap at the moment (150$) in a variety of sizes. It's supposed to be like a Burton Custom (not a Burton fan, but they're good boards) that would probably be good to start on. I'd suggest staying away from a pure park board at first as you'll want to just get the basics down before going off the ground too far. :laugh:


----------

